# Respawn downgraded Titanfall PC - Entfernt 2 Spielmodi!



## firestarter111 (17. Mai 2014)

Nochmal ne News zum Thema, da es mir doch wichtig dass alle das mit bekommen. 

Wie in der Überschrift schon klar und deutlich formuliert ist, hat Respawn Entertainment ihr Spiel Titanfall auf dem PC um 2 Spielmodi ärmer gemacht. Dies geschah mit dem Letzten Update. Darunter fällt auch Caputre the Flag (der von vielen in diesem Spiel als besonders gut umgesetzt gelobt wurde). Respawn hat das auf dem offiziellen Twitterkanal bestätigt, jedoch keine näheren Angaben dazu gemacht. 

Hier der Link zu einer englischen News:
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?ne...itanfall, Removing CTF And Pilot Hunter Modes

Und hier der offizielle Twitterpost von Respawn:
https://twitter.com/Respawn/status/467193727505551360


edit2: 

Nun gibt es eine ausführlichere Stellungsnahme zum Rausnehmen dieser Modi vom Entwickler auf folgender Seite (auch auf englisch):
http://www.titanfall.com/news/addressing-updates-to-pc-playlists

Zusammengefasst: Viel PR-Blabla und die Feststellung, dass Capture the Flag wohl nicht soviele Spieler gespielt hätten, als dass es wert wäre diese Playlist noch anzubieten.  
------------------------------------------------------------

(anmerkung: "muss inhalt" einer usernews diesesmal absolut erfüllt, wenn sie jetzt nochmal rausgenommen wird dann höchstens wegen diesem satz, ansonstens ist persönlich)


----------



## Hardwarelappen (17. Mai 2014)

Als ich die Titanfall Beta spielte, dachte ich mir: Schöner schneller Shooter mit besserem Netzkot als BF4, das Spiel will ich haben.

Da ich aber BF4 damals für Vollpreis holte, und EA und DICE bei mir inzwischen unten durch sind, legte ich mir fest, das Spiel erst zu holen, sobald es ca. 25€-30€ kostet. Einfach um den Verlust irgendwie auszugleichen den man durch BF4 nun mal gemacht hat.

Da dieser Preisabfall aber zum Glück nicht kam, holte ich es mir bisher nicht. Dank dieser News jetzt, ist für mich auch klar, dass ich es mir nicht holen werde... 
1. sowas macht man nicht, was die da jetzt machen...
2. traurig zu sehen, wie wenig Spieler es anscheinend spielen, wenn es nichtmal genügend gibt, dass CTF ein instant join gibt...

Naja was lerne ich durch BF4: Keine Spiele mehr von EA und DICE direkt nach Release und oder für Vollpreis holen.
Was lerne ich durch RE: TF: Keine Spiele mehr von EA holen.

MfG


----------



## Marule (17. Mai 2014)

puh das ist echt heftig, dabei hat das game ja nichtmal viel inhalt an modis


----------



## IronAngel (17. Mai 2014)

das Spiel ist schon nicht schlecht, das Gameplay ist doch schon völlig anders als in CoD ode BF. Aber naja ich habs auch nur 2 Wochen gezockt, ich bin nicht so der Online Shooter Fan, fand nur das Scenario mit den Mechs cool. Ich habe glaub 35 Euro gezahlt, war jetzt nicht übertrieben viel finde ich.


----------



## unre4l (17. Mai 2014)

Ach keine Sorge, wenn die merken, dass es doch einige Spieler für CTF und co gibt, dann bringen sie die wieder zurück, als DLC


----------



## Alex555 (17. Mai 2014)

unre4l schrieb:


> Ach keine Sorge, wenn die merken, dass es doch einige Spieler für CTF und co gibt, dann bringen sie die wieder zurück, als DLC


 
Wenn sie das machen stell ich mich mit nem Wagen fauler Tomaten vor die EA Zentrale und verkaufe diese für 1€/Stück


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. Mai 2014)

Achja Respawn Entertainment,

Shitstorm vorprogrammiert! Völlig unverständlich wie ein Entwickler einfach so bekannte/beliebte/beworbene Spielmodi aus einem Spiel nehmen kann! Tut mir ja wirklich leid aber wenn die dafür jetzt richtig Schelte bekommen und von mir aus sogar am Hungertuch nagen müssen dann finde ich das absolut gerechtfertigt. Wir haben in der Spielebranche als Spieler schon mehr als genug zu erdulden finde ich, da müssen jetzt nicht auch noch nachträglich Features aus unseren Games gestrichen werden! Geht's noch? 

- Wir spielen released Games als Betatester, oftmals Jahre lang; 
- Wir müssen zusehen wie unsere Spiele kaputt gepatched werden und dann der Support eingestellt wird; 
- Wir erleben mit, wie geniale Spielemarken ausgeschlachtet werden als ob es kein Morgen gibt; 
- Wir schauen uns an, wie unsere Spiele vor dem Release zerschnitten werden um uns später den Inhalt wieder als DLC verkaufen zu lassen;
- u.v.a.

Ich bin der Meinung es reicht langsam was sich die Spieleentwickler rausnehmen bei ihren Kunden, sorry! Wo wäre Titanfall denn ohne seine Käufer heute? Dieses Projekt wurde nur ein Erfolg weil viele Leute daran geglaubt haben und es sich kauften. Jetzt hat man was man wollte und zieht die Kundschaft, die einem vorher noch das "Leben geschenkt hat" komplett durch den Dreck?  Entschuldigung, so eine Firma/Management gehört dahin wo sie die Kunden gerne halten...

Lange Zeit habe ich mit mir gerungen, ob Titanfall vlt ein Spiel für mich sein könnte. Häufig habe ich Berichte gelesen und mir immer wieder gedacht: "das holst du dir jetzt, komm"! Bisher kam ich aber nicht dazu es mir anzuschaffen, da andere Games erstmal gespielt werden wollten. Wie ich sehe, keine schlechte Fügung des Schicksals für mich. Ich würde mich sonst jetzt mit irgendwem mittels EMail streiten müssen das ich meine Kohle zurückbekomme!

Einfach unterste Schublade von Respawn Entertainment und ich bin gespannt mitanzusehen, was die Fan's jetzt so mit denen machen und wehe die jammern dann...dieses Süppchen haben sie sich schön selbst eingebrockt! 

Just my 2 cents

Markus


----------



## StarforceZx (17. Mai 2014)

Ach inzwischen entfernt man schon Inhalte pro per Patch?

EA will sich mal wieder beliebt machen. Als damals die "Boosterpacks" kamen wusste ich das es Berg ab geht, aber das schon Inhalte entfernt werden


----------



## OidaSchwede (17. Mai 2014)

CTF kommt dann wieder als DLC


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2014)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Als ich die Titanfall Beta spielte, dachte ich mir: Schöner schneller Shooter mit besserem *Netzkot* als BF4, das Spiel will ich haben.
> 
> MfG



Ferkel, das muss ja übelst riechen 
 Schön ist es nicht wenn da nachträglich was rumgemacht wird auch wenn das Game nicht gerade meinen Geschmack trifft


----------



## NicoGermanman (17. Mai 2014)

Wie ich gestern schon schrieb, ich kaufe mir keine Spiele mehr, von dem Saftladen das sich EA nennt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Mai 2014)

Das Beste daran ist ja, dass die Spielmodi einfach so verschwanden, ohne dass es in irgend einer Form von Respawn oder EA begründet oder angekündigt wurde. Das ist mehr als frech und die nachgetragene Erklärung dazu, ist ja auch recht dürftig und fadenscheinig. Und warum es nur die PC-Version betrifft, weiß wohl auch nur der Herrgott.


----------



## hendrosch (17. Mai 2014)

Verdammt gestern Nacht für 18€ gekauft 
Das wars jetzt mit EA! Endgültig spiel eh fast nur noch CS.


----------



## firestarter111 (17. Mai 2014)

ich möchte noch um nen kommentar ergänzen, welchen unter der "offiziellen" stellungsnahme" gefunden habe:

*Removing the only two modes I played does not make for an improved experience Respawn. I'd rather take my 5 minutes of waiting for a match, thank you very much. This doesn't make any sense, now instead of having to wait a little, I can not play them at all (no, variety pack does not count). If I want to wait, then let me wait. Don't decide for me what I want, because I'm pretty sure I know better.*

ich weiss auch nicht was das bringen soll, ausser einen krassen shitstorm auszulösen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Mai 2014)

Die wollen EA Eins auswischen  

Also wenn man 2/5 der Spielmodi einfach so einkassiert, dann muss der Preis auch um 2/5 fallen.


----------



## Atothedrian (17. Mai 2014)

Im selben Update kann der "Shop" hinzu ein Schelm wer bösen denkt 

Ich selber spiele fast ausschließlich Materialschlacht weshalb mir das bis zum lesen der News grade gar nicht auffiel. Sonst ham sie das Menu teilweise neu strukturiert. 
Auf der E3 soll ja der erste (und sicher nicht der letzte) DLC gezeigt werden, da gibt es sicher CTF.

Edit: So Quelle mal gelesen. Hab X1 deshalb hab ich nichts gesehen^^ Aber in private Matches (auch seit dem Update verfügbar als Beta) solle ja noch gehen. Also "nur" halb weg.


----------



## 10203040 (17. Mai 2014)

Hä, wenn es nur wenige spielen dann spielen es halt nur wenige, denen es dann wegzunehmen ist dreist. Darf man dass überhaupt? Es wurde ja beim Verkauf bestimmt auch damit "geworben" in Trailer und Informationen zu den Spielmodi...

Aufhängen sollte man dieses Dreckspack.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. Mai 2014)

wer EA müll kauft darf leider nix anderes erwarten. es gab genug anzeichen dafür wo der hase langlaufen wird.
warum verwunderts einen heute noch?
ich kapier einfach nicht wie viele leute immer noch auf die geldgeier von EA reinfallen.
werdet endlich wach und macht einen bogen um den verbrecherclub.


----------



## Deathseal (17. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ich BF4 fast aufgegeben habe,habe ich mich Titanfall gewidmet. Bis jetzt lief es Sup, nur waren die letzten beiden updates komisch. Eins mit fast 1GB und eins mit ca 18MB oder so. Dann dachte ich mir super ein DLC. Gleich 10€ Extra bezahlt. Dann das ernüchternde Ergebnis. Die Maps scheinen wohl ehr Maps gewesen zu sein die aus Qualitätsmangel nicht in die Hauptfassung geschafft haben. Tja dann habe ich mich gewundert warum es kein CTF mehr gibt. Und wunderlicher habe ich es erst auf Computerbase gelesen, die absolut am wenigsten mit Spielen zu tun haben. Und in PCGH findet man es nur in den USERNEWS. Tja und die Begründung von Respawn ist traurig.
Dank EA wieder ein Spiel vermiest!


----------



## Aldrearic (17. Mai 2014)

Von EA nichts neues. Dachte erst auch Titanfall wird endlich mal ein Spiel. Nun diese News. Wer entscheidet da sowas, einfach beliebte Spielemodis zu entfernen? Naja Titanfall wird im Untergrund versinken bis es keiner mehr spielt.
Hätte ein anderer Entwickler dieses Spiel entwickelt, wäre es nicht soweit gekommen. Jemand sollte in der Chefetage von Ea mal mit Stahlkappenschuhe vorbei gehen und alle mal so richtig Treten, dass 1 Woche stehen zur Qual wird.
Ich wolte mir Titanfall kaufen aber nun so, nein Danke. Schade um die Käufer die sich jetzt ver***scht fühlen von EA. Man kann mit Ea weder reden noch in irgend einer Form disskutieren, habs auch schon erlebt.
Nur leider bringen die jedes Spiel ins Grabe.


----------



## LalalukaOC (17. Mai 2014)

So eine tolle Spiel Idee aber aber so ein Sch**** kommt bei raus!
So viel PR-Gelaber und große Versprechungen und dann so eine Endtäuschung von einem Spiel was dann im nachhinein auch noch gekürzt wird!!
So was ist echt eine Schweinerei!!!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Mai 2014)

EA will wohl den titel "worst company" zurück bzw verteidigen...

ich hatte zwar bisher nicht wirklich vor, das spiel zu kaufen, aber damit ist es definitiv gestrichen. was kommt als nächstes? alle anderen modi bis auf einen weg? 

kein EA für mehr für mich, mein geld bekommen die nicht!


----------



## LalalukaOC (17. Mai 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> EA will wohl den titel "worst company" zurück bzw verteidigen...
> 
> ich hatte zwar bisher nicht wirklich vor, das spiel zu kaufen, aber damit ist es definitiv gestrichen. was kommt als nächstes? alle anderen modi bis auf einen weg?
> 
> kein EA für mehr für mich, mein geld bekommen die nicht!


 
Da haste völlig recht!
Wobei ich glaube das die Chefs von EA einfach nur Sau dämlich sind und wahrscheinlich nicht mal wissen was ihre zig Studios alle für ein scheiß produzieren ich mein:
Bf4 (Dice arbeitet 3 Jahre im Grunde nur an einpaar neuen Maps) 
SimCity (Maxis... muss ich jetzt nix zu sagen oder?)
Titanfall (Respawn riesen PR-Schmiererei keiner wollte im Vorhinein was negatives Sagen und ja jetzt haben wir es)
Fußball Manager 14 (EA Sports, Eine gute Serie mit dem letzten teil einfach mal total Blamiert!)
Fifa 14 (EA Sports, Wann gibt es jetzt eigentlich mal was neues bei der Serie außer Kader Updates)

Und das war alles nur dieses und letztes Jahr!!
Über Westwood und C&C Will ich jetzt mal gar nicht Reden.


----------



## Atothedrian (17. Mai 2014)

Größte Bauchschmerzen bzgl. der Zukunft hab ich ja noch wegen dem Satz im Statement " We’re tracking what playlists players are choosing, and we’re going to continue to look at unpopular playlists". Kürzungen sind also weiter in Planung.


----------



## LalalukaOC (17. Mai 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Größte Bauchschmerzen bzgl. der Zukunft hab ich ja noch wegen dem Satz im Statement " We’re tracking what playlists players are choosing, and we’re going to continue to look at unpopular playlists". Kürzungen sind also weiter in Planung.


 
Wenn sie noch weiter kürzen kann das nächste Update genauso gut die Deinstallation des Spiels sein.
Glaube EA waren die Server kosten für Titanfall einfach zu hoch und die Spieler Müssen es ausbaden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Mai 2014)

Wäre das nicht ein Grund sein Geld zurück zu verlangen? Hier sie haben ihr Auto, wir nahmen aber zwei Sitze raus, sodass nur noch Fahrer und Beifahrer platz nehmen dürfen. Brauchen ja eh nicht mehr mit...


----------



## firestarter111 (17. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das Beste daran ist ja, dass die Spielmodi einfach so verschwanden, ohne dass es in irgend einer Form von Respawn oder EA begründet oder angekündigt wurde. Das ist mehr als frech und die nachgetragene Erklärung dazu, ist ja auch recht dürftig und fadenscheinig. Und warum es nur die PC-Version betrifft, weiß wohl auch nur der Herrgott.



es betrifft die pc-version, weil diese die originserver von ea benutzen. die xboxserver werden von microsoft gehostet, dass heisst für jeden capture the flag server der auf dem pc leersteht muss ea bezahlen. und das geht mal gar nicht. da der ruf eh schon im eimer ist, spart man die paar euros lieber und riskiert wieder einen shitstorm. yolo!


----------



## Systox (17. Mai 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach, eine Frechheit. Man zahlt den vollen Preis und dann wird einem ohne größere Erklärung 2/5 des Spiels einfach gestrichen?

EA erlaubt sich meiner Meinung nach in letzter Zeit viel zu viel....


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Mai 2014)

hahahahaha....
Tja. Wer EA Produkte kauft, dem gehört es nicht anders 
Aber manche lernen es eben nie.


----------



## 10203040 (17. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> hahahahaha....
> Tja. Wer EA Produkte kauft, dem gehört es nicht anders
> Aber manche lernen es eben nie.


 
Geh dich vergraben. Wenn jemand etwas kauft gehört niemandem etwas wieder weggenommen. Du willst auch nicht das Dir jemand etwas wegnimmt was du gekauft hast.


----------



## Medicate (17. Mai 2014)

Damit is gescheites spielen von Titanfall tod.
Pilot Hunter war wenigstens wie DM und nicht wie diese blöde Attrition, wo man nur durch grunt kills gewinnen kann bzw. gewinnt!
Zwar waren es wirklich nicht so viele die PH gespielt haben, aber es war dennoch der beste Modi, wo auch wirklich das bessere PVP und nicht das Minion farmende PvE Team gewonnen hat.

CTF hab ich nie wirklich gemocht, da es durch Titans relativ unausgeglichen wurde und die meisten am base campen waren.

Aber wieder 1A Leistung: die Spieler wollen mehr spielmodi und was gibt es weniger. Klasse Leistung Respawn und EA.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> hahahahaha....
> Tja. Wer EA Produkte kauft, dem gehört es nicht anders
> Aber manche lernen es eben nie.


 
Oh man, wie ich dieses dumme gelabere hasse! Sich an dem Schaden anderer erfreuen zeugt von äusserst niedrigem Niveau und schlechtesten Charakter. Dieses dann noch ohne sichtbaren Beitrag zum Thema hier nach aussen zu demonstrieren zeugt für mich ganz klar von abwesender Intelligenz... und nein, ich habe Titanfall nicht gekauft! Trotzdem: Muss sowas sein? Du machst dich nur selbst zum Affen mit solchen Aussagen.


----------



## Khazar (18. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß mit dem Shitstorm Respawn.  Sind wir jetzt schon auf Sony Level gesunken?


----------



## Deathseal (18. Mai 2014)

Tja ich sehejetzt schon das man in Titanfall nur noch Materialschlacht spielt. Mit kommenden DLC die nicht mal DLCWert haben


----------



## DaStash (18. Mai 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht ein Grund sein Geld zurück zu verlangen? Hier sie haben ihr Auto, wir nahmen aber zwei Sitze raus, sodass nur noch Fahrer und Beifahrer platz nehmen dürfen. Brauchen ja eh nicht mehr mit...


 
Nein, denn im Gegensatz zu dem Spiel besitzt man das Auto und kann das frei selber entscheiden. Bei leasingwagen kann das allerdings der Anbieter so machen, ja und genau so verhält es sich bei Spielen, da man nur eine Spiellizenz erwirbt und nicht das eigentliche Spiel, was viele nicht wissen, da sie die Agbs nicht lesen. Muss man nicht gut finden, ist aber so.

MfG


----------



## Soulsnap (18. Mai 2014)

beim pilotenjäger Modi ist mir das latte, den hat eh keiner gespielt. aber der ctf Modi war nicht schlecht. bleibt zu hoffe  das sie ihren Irrtum einsehen...


----------



## Astra-Coupe (18. Mai 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nein, denn im Gegensatz zu dem Spiel besitzt man das Auto und kann das frei selber entscheiden. Bei leasingwagen kann das allerdings der Anbieter so machen, ja und genau so verhält es sich bei Spielen, da man nur eine Spiellizenz erwirbt und nicht das eigentliche Spiel, was viele nicht wissen, da sie die Agbs nicht lesen. Muss man nicht gut finden, ist aber so.
> 
> MfG


 
Also erstmal muss ich klarstellen das ich nurnoch digitale Spiele erwerbe und daher keinen Plan habe was auf der Titanfall-Verpackung überhaupt geschrieben steht. Sollte darauf mit dem Modus CTF allerdings geworben werden und ein Kunde kauft sich dieses Spiel nun, registriert es auf seinen Account und stellt fest das ihm online dieser Modus garnichtmehr zur Verfügung steht, dann kann er normal das Spiel reklamieren aufgrund irreführender Werbung auf der Verpackung. Es gab schonmal den Fall mit einem alten Anno, als sie auf der Verpackung mit dem Multiplayermodus geworben haben, diesen aber erst mit einem Patch nachträglich einfügen wollten. Als sie sich dann entschieden haben den Multiplayer erst im nächsten Anno-Teil einzubauen sind hier in allen Läden Aufkleber ausgeliefert worden um die Markanten Stellen die für den Multiplayerteil warben auf der Packung abzukleben.

Ich denke daher, das es durchaus möglich ist sein Geld zurück zu bekommen solange mit Spielmodi geworben wird, welche nichtmehr enthalten sind.  Trotzdem kann ich natürlich keine Garantie auf meine Aussage geben, am Ende muss für solche Fälle ein Gerichtsurteil her um verbindliche Aussagen treffen zu können.

LG


----------



## Placebo (18. Mai 2014)

10203040 schrieb:


> Geh dich vergraben. Wenn jemand etwas kauft gehört niemandem etwas wieder weggenommen. Du willst auch nicht das Dir jemand etwas wegnimmt was du gekauft hast.





oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht ein Grund sein Geld zurück zu verlangen? Hier sie haben ihr Auto, wir nahmen aber zwei Sitze raus, sodass nur noch Fahrer und Beifahrer platz nehmen dürfen. Brauchen ja eh nicht mehr mit...


Der Vergleich müsste wohl eher heißen: Die Garage deines Autos ist die des Autohändlers und ihm gehört es eigentlich auch. Sonst könnte man gegen jeden x-beliebigen Waffennerf klagen. Komischerweise regt sich darüber niemand auf, im Prinzip ist es aber das gleiche. Der Entwickler bestimmt, wie das Spiel gespielt wird, nicht du. Das gilt für jedes Online-MP-Spiel und sollte eigentlich klar sein 
Freakless hat schon recht (wenn auch etwas schadenfroh ausgedrückt).


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2014)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Oh man, wie ich dieses dumme gelabere hasse!


 mag sein, dass das nich die feine englische is, aber äh... isses denn so falsch? seit jahren zeigt ea sein dreckiges hässliches gesicht in aller öffentlichkeit und dennoch wird der bullshit gekauft wie warme semmeln. die können doch machen was sie wollen. wenn du kundschaft nur endlich mal den verdammten arsch in der hose hätte und auch tut, was sie sagt (und nicht nur rumzetert), dann wären deren verkäufe schon so derart gefallen, dass sie mal wieder wirklich nen kurswechsel vollziehen müssten. aber nein, es wird gekauft und immer wieder auf die schnautze gefallen.

das erinnert mich an diese eine simpsons folge, wo lisa homer mit nem hamster "vergleicht". der hamster will ans futter, bekommt nen stromschlag und lässt es. homer das gleiche, nur das er immer und immer wieder hinlangt. schimpft und meckert, ändert aber nix an seiner situation. welches verhalten hier eher von intelligenz spricht, brauch ich glaube ich nicht weiter zu erläutern oder?

boykottiert den verein einfach, egl wie (angeblich oder tatsächlich) gut ein produkt ist. nicht kaufen und gut. gebt feedback als kunde. und zwar nicht in form von verbalen ergüssen. nehmt ihnen das weg, was ihnen mehr wehtut wie die vorgeschlagene stahlkappenschuh-runde in deren zentrale: GELD!


----------



## Astra-Coupe (18. Mai 2014)

Sorry DarkMo aber wenn es danach geht darf man wirklich NICHTSMEHR kaufen und was haben wir dann alle davon? Klar würde es helfen wenn man mal ne harte Linie fahren würde bei EA und Konsorten aber wir sind nunmal (fast) alle Gamer und wollen unserem Hobby auch weiterhin nachgehen. Es hört sich zwar geschrieben total richtig an was du sagst aber in der Praxis ist das einfach unrealistisch was du verlangst. Niemand wird wegen einiger (zugegeben) zunehmender Fehlgriffe das Hobby komplett aufgeben, schon garnicht wenn man zwischendrin immer wiedermal Titel erwischt die dann so unglaublich viel Spass machen, das man wieder weiss warum man überhaupt Gamer ist. Zu meiner Aussage stehe ich nach wie vor, jeder der meint er ist so intelligent um andere verspotten zu dürfen, nur weil er auf EA-Titel verzichtet, der lügt sich doch selbst in's Gesicht wenn er damit gleichzeitig aussagt das ihm das bei anderen Publishern nicht passieren könnte. 

Meine Ansicht, darf aber gerne weiter diskutiert werden wie andere dazu stehen


----------



## Placebo (18. Mai 2014)

Ich finde, man kann EA sogar sehr gut boykottieren. Seit Crysis 1 und Dragon Age: Origins (den letzten Guten) habe ich kein EA-Spiel mehr gekauft und mir damit einige Nerven geschont. Ich vermisse es nicht und mein Gaming-Hobby habe ich auch nicht aufgegeben. Die fehlenden Spiele wurden durch andere ersetzt, die evtl. kein so großes Marketing-Budget aufweisen aber ansonsten nicht schlechter sind 
Vielleicht schlage ich bei DA:I wieder zu, denn gute Arbeit sollte man belohnen und nicht auch noch abstrafen. Aber erst warte ich auf Tests.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2014)

da bin ich ganz froh, bei wot zu versauern atm ^^ hat mich noch nich einen cent gekostet und man meckert zwar auch, aber das dauert nie lange - hat einen ja schließlich nix gekostet. gut, für andre is f2p ein rotes tuch, da sie sich - wieso auch immer - gezwungen fühlen geld zu investieren, aber wer sich ned gedulden kann... 

jedenfalls hab ich nur bf3 gekauft, davor bad company und die anderen bf teile, ansonsten kA. ich kauf im jahr wenns hoch kommt 1 2 spiele - und meine freundin meint dennoch, ich zock zuviel  kA wie andere das machen, die sich jeden titel, der erscheint, kaufen. vorallem kann man doch garnich alles mögen oder? sowas wie assassins creed zum bsp juckt mich garnich. singleplayer gibt mir seit jahren auch ned wirklich was. is bei jedem verschieden, aber keiner kann alles mögen ><

nun gut, zurück zum thema. bf3 war das letzte, was ich gekauft hab. als die mit ihrer katze-im-sack rotze namens premium angedackelt waren war schluss für mich. und? ich hab bis heut kein premium, nur die kostenlos verteilten dlc's und bf4 nichma angeschaut. andres bsp: gta. liebe diese serie seit tag 1, aber wer so mit seinen kunden umspringt... tja. dann eben nich. was mich am meisten schmerzt ist X von egosoft. eine absolute perle, zudem der letzte vertreter eines glorreichen genres - weltraum games im allgemeinen. und sie modeln das ganze game so dermaßen um, dass ichs bis heut ned hab. dass es nen release-desaster erster güte war, kommt da noch hinzu. diablo 3 hätte mich gereizt, kumpels haben mich auch bedrängt, bin aber froh, die finger von gelassen zu haben.

was bleibt ist mein f2p. das war mist, ist mist und wird immer mist bleiben (in so manchen punkten), aber die leute sind knorke und natürlich hat es auch seine sonnenseiten ^^ und vorallem: es hat mich - wie schon erwähnt - noch nix gekostet. warum? auch wegen prinzipientreue. da sind halt so einige dinge gelaufen (ingame von der spielmechhanik her wie auch image-mäßig nach aussen hin) wo ich mir sage, das gehört beim besten willen nich auch noch belohnt. ich bin ne zahl mehr auf ihrem account-counter mit dem sie werben und angeben können (und sicher auch kohle mit machen) und das langt. der eine kerl, der sich immer zu wort gemeldet hatte (dieser "image punkt", wie der die community verbal behandelt... unglaublich) ist seit einiger zeit verstummt - versinkt in arbeit *aha*, müssen also nur noch so ein paar andere dinge wie "gold munition" (gold = echtgeld wärung, die kann man aber auch teuer mit ingame-geld bezahlen, dennoch isses absolut imbalanced) gefixt werden, und ich überlegs mir, denen auch mal ein monetäres dankeschön dazulassen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Mai 2014)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Sorry DarkMo aber wenn es danach geht darf man wirklich NICHTSMEHR kaufen und was haben wir dann alle davon? Klar würde es helfen wenn man mal ne harte Linie fahren würde bei EA und Konsorten aber wir sind nunmal (fast) alle Gamer und wollen unserem Hobby auch weiterhin nachgehen. Es hört sich zwar geschrieben total richtig an was du sagst aber in der Praxis ist das einfach unrealistisch was du verlangst. Niemand wird wegen einiger (zugegeben) zunehmender Fehlgriffe das Hobby komplett aufgeben, schon garnicht wenn man zwischendrin immer wiedermal Titel erwischt die dann so unglaublich viel Spass machen, das man wieder weiss warum man überhaupt Gamer ist. Zu meiner Aussage stehe ich nach wie vor, jeder der meint er ist so intelligent um andere verspotten zu dürfen, nur weil er auf EA-Titel verzichtet, der lügt sich doch selbst in's Gesicht wenn er damit gleichzeitig aussagt das ihm das bei anderen Publishern nicht passieren könnte.
> 
> Meine Ansicht, darf aber gerne weiter diskutiert werden wie andere dazu stehen



Naja, wenn meine Informationen stimmen, gehen die Einnahmen von EA in letzter Zeit doch zurück. Nach den ganzen Shitstorms zu diversen Spielen wie Sim City, Battlefield 4, usw. auch kein Wunder. Aber scheinbar lohnt es sich für EA einfach immer noch viel zu sehr, auf die Wünsche der Spieler zu sch**ßen und die altbekannte Linie einfach weiter sturr durchzuziehen. 

Und man kann immer wieder zum Boykott aufrufen. Einige Core-Gamer werden dem Ruf vielleicht folgen, aber die Masse an Casual-Gamern ist immer noch groß genug, so dass EA noch kein all zu ernster Schaden dadurch entsteht. Es gibt einfach mehr als genug Gamer, die gleichgültig alles hinnehmen. 

Natürlich könnte man auch sagen, dass EA als gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen alles tun sollte, um den Gewinn zu steigern. Dazu, könnte man meinen, müsste man auf die Kritiker hören und die Spiele verbessern, den Wünschen der Kritiker folgen. Aber die machen wohl nur einen zu kleinen Teil aus, da die breite Masse sich mit der Casualisierung zufrieden gibt. 

Kurzum: Von EA darf man auf lange Sicht nichts erwarten, was an der Situation etwas verbessern würde.


----------



## LalalukaOC (18. Mai 2014)

Ich verweise jetzt einmal auf den Gamestar Artikel vom Anfang des Jahres über EA.
Wen das mit EA interessiert sollte sich den mal besorgen man denkt danach anders über EA.
(auch wenn ihr Geschäftsprinzip genau so ******* bleibt)
Ich glaube Indie-Spiele mit Kickstarter usw. sind das beste was uns Gamern passieren konnte so können Entwicklerstudios das Spiel entwickeln was sie sich vorstellen so kommt meiner Meinung nach ein viel besseres Spiel auf den Markt!
Die früher benötigten Publisher haben zu oft Spiele zerstört es wird Zeit für was neues.


----------



## StarforceZx (18. Mai 2014)

Wenn die ihre Spiele so beschneiden sollen die wenigstens Mod Support bieten. Ach ne dann müsste sich ja keiner mehr den DLC Wahn hingeben...


----------



## gin0v4 (19. Mai 2014)

is doch klar warum das gemacht wurde - zu wenig spieler aufm pc und dank dem verkackten lobbysystem musste man schon als ich das kurz nach release gespielt habe 2-5 min warten bis man überhaupt in den ladebildschirm kam...
dadurch, dass die beiden spielmodi rausgenommen wurden gibt es nur noch 3 statt 5 mainlobbys und daher können die wenigen spieler schneller zusammengeführt werden..... (in der theorie)


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Mai 2014)

EA übertrifft sich jetzt langsam selbst.

Das ist das DLC-Konzept zu Ende gedacht. Statt für mutmaßlichen Spaß aus DLCs Kohle zu kassieren, wird man nun mit der Einstiegsdroge gefüttert und die dann erst gegen Bares (wenn überhaupt) zurückgegeben.

Man stelle sich ein Auto vor, bei dem sich nach 4 Wochen per Software 1 oder 2 von 4 Zylindern abschalten...


----------



## sh4sta (19. Mai 2014)

Die Serverkosten hätte man auch mehr oder weniger umgehen können, wenn es richtige Dedicated Server(also solche die man selber mieten kann bzw. selber erstellen) gäbe und nicht diesen "Match-Making" schei**. So wie es sie bei BF/CS gibt und damals im ersten Modern Warfare. Schön OldSchool mit Server Browser.  Seit es dieses MatchMaking in COD gibt, spiele ich diese auch nicht mehr und war für mich der Grund kein Titanfall zu kaufen...
Aber naja...passt ja ganz gut zu EA ganze Spielelemente zu streichen...


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. Mai 2014)

Orign? OK, accountbindung hat auch viele Vorteile. 
DLCs und Premium? Na gut, wenn das Spiel sinnvoll um neuen und nicht herausgeschnittenen Content erweitert wird.
Nahezu unspielbar verbuggte Spiele releasen? Verdammt was soll das!
Gute Spiele mit Free2Play und Micropayments zugrunde richten? F***t euch EA! 
Spielmodi aus bezahlten Spielen entfernen? Ihr gott verdammten ********* ***** **** !! 


Ich war lange genug tolerant, aber jetzt reicht es endgültig! für EA Spiele werde ich keinen Cent mehr zahlen. Soll dieser Saftladen doch elendig zu Grunde gehen.



gin0v4 schrieb:


> is doch klar warum das gemacht wurde - zu wenig spieler aufm pc und dank dem verkackten lobbysystem musste man schon als ich das kurz nach release gespielt habe 2-5 min warten bis man überhaupt in den ladebildschirm kam...
> dadurch, dass die beiden spielmodi rausgenommen wurden gibt es nur noch 3 statt 5 mainlobbys und daher können die wenigen spieler schneller zusammengeführt werden..... (in der theorie)



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Selbst bei älteren oder weniger bekannten Games findet man schnell Spieler. Titanfall ist ein nagelneuer Titel. Dass es hier Probleme gibt 12 Spieler zur selben Zeit zusammenzubringen halte ich für nahezu unmöglich. Wenn doch, dann hat der PC eine weit geringere Userbase als gedacht. 

Die Publisher schaffen es wirklich noch den PC zu Grunde zu richten. Bei schlecht optimierten Spielen, nicht erscheinenden Ports und gestrichenen Spielmodi vergeht mir langsam der Spaß.


----------



## DaStash (19. Mai 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Gute Spiele mit Free2Play und Micropayments zugrunde richten? F***t euch EA!
> Spielmodi aus bezahlten Spielen entfernen? Ihr gott verdammten ********* ***** **** !!
> 
> 
> Ich war lange genug tolerant, aber jetzt reicht es endgültig! für EA Spiele werde ich keinen Cent mehr zahlen. Soll dieser Saftladen doch elendig zu Grunde gehen.



Welche Modis spielst du am liebsten bei Titanfall?

 MfG


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. Mai 2014)

CtF war schon immer einer meiner Lieblingsmodi. Egal welches Game.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Mai 2014)

vllt spielt er es nicht einmal - so wie ich. aber muss man direkt betroffen sein, um zu meckern? ich fühle mich hier indirekt auf jedenfall betroffen. ich hab das spiel nich und weis nur ganz ganz grob, was das is (war nen shooter oder) und echauffiere mich dennoch drüber - wie frech ^^

warum tu ich das (und andre eventuell auch) obwohl ich doch garnich betroffen bin? tja, weil es irgendwann zu meinem problem werden kann. was ea hier treibt, könnten sie früher oder später locker auch auf andre games, die ich besitze und aktiv zocke übertragen. dann würde es mich auch betreffen. gut, sowas gibt es nich, bf3 zock ich seit jahren nich mehr  aber was ist mit anderen publishern/entwicklern? die sehen die machenschaften, sehen den terz, den die leute veranstalten, sehen wie sich alles mit der zeit in wohlgefallen auflöst, ea damit durchkommt und erfolgreich gewinnmaximierung betreibt. sie sehen, die deppen von kunden lassen wirklich alles mit sich machen, da machen wir mit. das gehabe wird adaptiert und auf eigene spiele angewandt. ob zukünftige oder ältere. irgendwann wird jeder von solchen machenschaften betroffen sein, wenn man nicht frühzeitig protestiert, was die kehle hergibt.

bestes bsp steam. anfangs bekämpft, heute nich nur etabliert, sondern sogar kopiert. die seuche greift um sich.


----------



## Atothedrian (19. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt gestern mal Pilot Hunter gespielt und ich denke das war meine erste und letzte Runde.
Klar haben ist besser als brauche naber vermissen würde ich diesen Modus nicht. Um CTF würde ich schon eher weinen. Wobei das manchmal ähnlich wie Hardpoint läuft. An einer Stelle wird die Fahne geklaut und dann prügel sich alle an dem Punkt um die Herrschaft wie bei einem Hardpoint


----------



## DaStash (19. Mai 2014)

@darkmob
So wie ich das verstanden habe sind doch ded. Server Spiele wie BF nicht davon betroffen. Das ist ja hier ein spezielles matchmaking/ Lobby Serverbereitstellungsproblem.

MfG


----------



## VikingGe (19. Mai 2014)

Dabei kam doch gerade CTF gut an, auch wenn natürlich Hardpoint mit Abstand der meistgespielte Modus sein dürfte. Verstehe ich nicht, und finde ich auch absolut nicht gut.

Ich meine, selbst habe ich CTF in Titanfall nie gespielt, aber jetzt gibt es auch keine Möglichkeit mehr dafür...


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (20. Mai 2014)

Also,

CTF und Pilothunter sind weiterhin im Spiel vorhanden, man kann es nur nicht direkt fürs MAtchmaking auswählen.
Ich habe gestern ein paar Runden Mixed Matches gespielt und ein Level lief als CTF und das andere war ein Pilothunter. 
Ich gehe eh meist in diesenn Modus, da man so immer eine gesunde Mischung an verschiedenen Spielmodi durchläuft.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Mai 2014)

Komme grad aus Titanfall und siehe da, CTF steht wieder zur Auswahl, Pilot Hunter allerdings immer noch nicht wieder  Aber es ist wenigstens ein Anfang


----------



## caty60 (26. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die wollen EA Eins auswischen
> 
> Also wenn man 2/5 der Spielmodi einfach so einkassiert, dann muss der Preis auch um 2/5 fallen.



Das seh´genauso..das wäre das mindeste.Von der Kaufmännischen Seite kann man sich nicht Destruktiver verhalten..


----------



## DaStash (26. Mai 2014)

caty60 schrieb:


> Das seh´genauso..das wäre das mindeste.Von der Kaufmännischen Seite kann man sich nicht Destruktiver verhalten..


Man kann Sie ja immer noch spielen, siehe Rotation. Wie sieht es jetzt mit der kaufmännischen Interpretation aus?

 MfG


----------

